# portmaster -a loops forever on specific port



## klaus (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi,

My FreeBSD machine's port collections are updated, checked etc via the portsnap, portaudit and portmaster. If there's any new updates to my installed ports, they will be found by a daily portmaster -L and an email sent to me if there's any.

So, today I had two updates available:


```
===>>> New version available: en-freebsd-doc-20110710
===>>> New version available: p5-libwww-6.02
```

Super. I go root and normally I would just issue [cmd=]portmaster -a[/cmd] and things would pretty much take care of themselves. But not today.

portmaster goes into what seems to be a loop when trying to update p5-libwww:


```
===>>> Launching child to update p5-libwww-5.837 to p5-libwww-6.02
        p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> 
p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-
5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> 
p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-
5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> 
p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-
5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> 
p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-
5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> 
p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-
5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> 
p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-
5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> 
p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-
5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> 
p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-
5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> 
p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-
5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> 
p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837 >> p5-libwww-5.837
```

For each loop, another " >> p5-libwww-5.837" is added to the already long list seen above. I have really absolutely no clue as to what causes this. I have tried rerunning all that I could think of; portsnap update, portmaster. When I terminate the loop, I get an equally long list of build/install processes being terminated ("===>>> Build/Install for www/p5-libwww exiting due to signal").

I'm a bit puzzled as why it suddenly breaks. Have any of you seen this behaviour?

Best regards,
Klaus


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2011)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING:


> 20110711:
> AFFECTS: users of www/p5-libwww
> AUTHOR: mandree@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2011)

Quoting myself:



> /usr/ports/UPDATING contains notes about updating ports that require special procedures. Always, yes always, read this file for special notes before updating ports.
> 
> Only entries that have been added since the last time you updated ports are relevant.


----------



## klaus (Jul 13, 2011)

I didn't think too much about it, so I went in without thinking. I've checked the UPDATING and everything's fine now.

My apologies, for not being thorough enough from the beginning


----------



## klaus (Jul 13, 2011)

It seems I cannot edit my posts, but to sum up - lesson learned. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, I'll not forget UPDATING again


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 13, 2011)

You'll be able to edit your posts after you've been around long enough (I think it's 10 posts and 10 days of registration).

See the forum FAQ.


----------



## e0je (Jun 16, 2012)

*x2*

*T*hanks for asking, I was having the same issue almost one year later and your post resolved it


----------

